# Shower tray repair



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We noticed over the weekend there is a crack in the corner of the shower tray. Mandyanddave's Dave gave us some good advice on repairing it (thanks Dave).

Wondered if anyone has any suggestions as to what to use and how to repair.


cheers

stewart


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Your prime concern should be waterproofing, as a temporary measure I belive only silicone bath sealant would be up to the job, a fibre glass repair would be difficult and unsightly, purpose made repair kits are available, I don't know were to obtain them sorry (plumbers merchant ??) these too will be visible, replacement is the only real answer, and a tip here if you go that way, failure is always due to lack of support in the plastic base, if new one is installed ,just before final fix shoot in some expandable foam from them thar spray type cans and put some weight in the tray as it expands to stop it lifting, when set it will have maximum support, please note I made no mention of your size in this reply(Oh Bu**er done it now) :lol: 
Good luck 
Geo


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Stew, We can get a product from the States if all else fails...

Made by a company called Devcon and works out at around £16 for the kit.
The following blurb is taken from our suppliers catalogue:-

Bath Tub Repair Kit- Plastic or Fiberglass - White/Almond color.
Use this extensive bath tub repair kit to permanently Mend Small holes or Cracks up to 5" in length. The bath tub repair kit is easy to use and coordinates with your existing bath tub.

The Bath Tub Repair Kit Contains:
Net Weight of Epoxy 30 grams 
Fiberglas Cloth 
Sandpaper 
Application Brush 
Contains everything you need to make a Fast, Easy, Permanent Repair without needing to remove the fixture.

Color matched repairs for all bath and tub fixtures. Excellent for fiberglass, plastic and enamel. Repairs holes up to 1" diameter or tears up to 5" in length. Kit can repair white or almond in color.

Complete the Bath Tub or Shower Repair in less than 20 Minutes!

Step 1 - Sand
Step 2 - Mix epoxy resin
Step 3- Apply 


We will be shipping again in a couple of weeks so should you need it give me a holler sooner rather than later.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

many thanks Linda, having it looked at tonight, if all fails will come back to you

regards

stew


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Linda

I think I could use a pot of that miracle goo - how do I go about ordering some (and paying for it!) please?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Mike

Drop me a pm or an email with a contact phone number on and I shall give you a call when we get the shipment....will be approx 2-3 weeks. I can take a card over the phone, no probs.

Regards
Linda


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Have just completed what seems to be a very effective repair to our cracked shower tray using the Devcon stuff supplied by Linda. Had previously tried silicon sealant and while that seemed to keep the water at bay it didn't stop the shower tray from creaking and wafting about when you stood on it.

Now it's all as solid as a rock. We had a horizontal crack about four inches long around a curved part of the tray, with several smaller stress cracks running at right angles. All of these have been sealed successfully using the epoxy stuff. One word of warning: when it says mix the two parts of the white epoxy for no more than 30 seconds it really does mean it! My first attempt started to cure before I had finished the job, but a second batch has made a really sound job of things.

Although you can see the repair, the fact that it is a smooth, white colour makes it not very noticeable and we have a mat in there unless one of us is taking a shower. All in all, very very happy with the result - and a whole lot cheaper than a new shower tray plus fitting.

Thanks Linda!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This stuff is one of the worlds best kept secrets ( when it comes to repairs to all sorts of things :roll: ). it is a two part epoxy that when mixed has the consistency of plasticine but it will set rock solid in a few hours. Originally intended for modellers it is now used by folk like me to repair all sorts of things...

Milliput <<<<

I have never tried it on a shower tray but have used it on a wide range of repairs...it comes in white too. last time I bought some it was £4.99.

You can get it at good hobby shops.

mike


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Good report back Mikemoss, it is always nice to hear that something has worked out. It is also nice that the product used came as a result of the answers to this post mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I wonder how artona got on with his damaged shower tray???

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

Not too well really. I have a friend who used to manage a car body shop and he made a repair using a car repair kit. At the time he said it probably would not bond to the plastic tray and sure enough it didn't. Although he did a superb job it broke away after a few days.

I have filled the crack with silicone and that has made it water tight. The kit LC supplies sounds good as does the milliput Mike refers to and I think we will have to prioritise getting one.

Fortunately at present the crack is only small but I do not want it to spread

stew

ps please note I made no mention of your size in this reply_ wasn't me who broke the shower tray Geo :lol:_


----------

